# Nabend allerseits



## DocFugu (30. Aug. 2008)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal vorstellen  
Habe leider keine andere Möglichkeit außer einer 250l Teichwanne, kein Platz  
Aber heute hab ich schon den ganzen Nachmittag gebuddelt, die Wanne versenkt und die ersten Pflanzen gesetzt und Zierkies ausgeschüttet...
Japanisches __ Blutgras & Schilfgras habe ich bereits gesetzt, mal schauen was noch dazu kommt  
Dann werde ich mal im Forum suchen ob ich fündig werde, habe nämlich einige Fragen  

Also, man liest sich


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

 Doc,

erst einmal :willkommen hier im Teichforum, schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast. Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir Dir viel Spass mit Deinem ganz neuen Teich ....

Vielleicht hast Du Dich schon ein Bissel umgesehen in den Beiträgen, dann hast Du eventuell auch schon unsere Abteilung für die "Mini-Teiche" gefunden, da gibt es viele Tipps zu den "kleinen" unter den Teichen und eine Abteilung für das Grundlagenwissen. Und  ... ein paar Fotos von denTeichen der User freuen uns immer 

Eines noch: japanisches __ Blutgras hast Du gepflanzt ... aber nicht in den Teich, oder ?? Soweit uns bekannt ist, ist das keine Wasserpflanze, wir jedenfalls habe unser "Red Baron" im Garten stehen, in der Erde ... siehe auch *hier* .

... und wenn Du noch Fragen hast, immer her damit, hier gibt es für fast alle Probleme rund um den Teich-Experten (zu denen wir nicht unbedingt gehören  )


----------



## DocFugu (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

Dann mal ein herzliches Dankeschöne für das nette willkommen  
Mach dann heute nachmittag mal Fotos und werde genauer berichten über meine Pflanzen die ich bisher verwende  

Am besten hier die Fotos einstellen oder einen neuen Thread erstellen ??

UNLGLAUBLICHES Suchtpotential so ein Teich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

Kannst du hier einstellen, ist ja dein Teichthread


----------



## DocFugu (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

OK, hier also meine ersten Bilder mit Beschreibung...
Ich muss dazu sagen, daß ich gestern morgen beim Frühstück so gegen 930h die Idee hatte was im Garten zu machen und dann dachte ich mir bauste mal einen Teich  
Die Bilder zeigen die frisch gemachten Aufnahmen, also wo Zierkies fehlt denkt ihr euch den bitte dazu, muss morgen noch paar Säcke holen! Pumpe muss noch gesäubert werden (vor allem das Filterelement) kann danach auch in Betrieb gehen!







Ganz vorne sieht man einen __ Buchsbaum, der wird später zu einer Kugel beschnitten. Davon gibts rechts neben dem Gehweg noch einen...

Dahinter gehts dann los mit den eitgentlichen Teichpflanzen die rund um den Teich eingesetzt wurden. Werde diese GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn aufzählen!

Also hinter dem Buchsbaum gehts zunächst los mit einem japanischem __ Blutgras "Red Baron" (Imperata Cylindrica), auf der rechten Seite dahinter gehts dann weiter mit ein Gold-Klamus "ogon" (Acerus gramineus), bei der Dekofigur befindet sich ein Rubrum-Gras (Pennisetum Steaceum), gefolgt von einem Bambus-Strauch den mir der Nachbar geschenkt hat (daher weiß ich keine genaue Bezeichnung), die vorletzte Pflanze auf der linke Seite ist ein Schafschwingel (Festuca Orina) und ganz vorne links befindet sich eine Goldsegge "Evergold" (Carex hachijoensis).

Als direkete Teichpflanzen habe ich unter anderem eine japanische __ Iris, einen __ Kalmus (Acorus Calamus) eine Wasserschwertlilie und diverse Schilfsorten.

Die zu groß geratene Seerose "parkt" nur vorübergehend in meinem Teich bis der Nachbar seinen großen Teich gesäubert hat  




Hier kann man nochmal das Rubrum-Gras mit Deko sehen:









Und hier eine gesamt Ansicht meiner gemütlichen Sitzecke:
Auf der rechten Seite mein ganzer Stolz: echter griechischer __ Wein (2x Pflanzen mit heller und 2 Pflanzen mit dunkler Traube)
Der soll später über die Holzkonstruktion ranken und so ein Dach bilden  









Als Abschluss noch eine Aufnahme des Teiches:


----------



## DocFugu (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

Update:
Pumpe in Betrieb genommen, Leitung verlegt  
Habe gerade entdeckt, daß die Pumpe noch einen Anschluß für nen Schlauch hat!
Denke da wird noch was kommen, ein Mini-Bachlauf mit nem Wasserfall, natürlich richtig dimensionert  
Mann oh Mann, was für ein Suchtpotenzial


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

Na, das sieht doch mal richtig drollig aus   Die Figur ist klasse.

Wenn du eine Seerose setzen möchtest, die mögen kein Wasserspiel


----------



## DocFugu (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Seerose setzen möchtest, die mögen kein Wasserspiel


Wie gesagt ist nur geparkt vom Nachbarn, kommt eh wieder weg!
Aber danke für den Tip


----------



## Clovere (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

finde die Ecke schön . Es muss ja nicht immer ein grosser Teich sein und nicht jeder hat auch einen Platz dafür.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Klausile (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

Hallo und Glückwunsch zu deinem Teich!

Aber warum du meinst keinen Platz für"mehr" zu haben verstehe ich nicht!  

Also ich sehe dann locker Potential für mindestens wenn nicht noch mehr.

Als ich in mein jetziges gemietetes Haus eingezogen bin, war da auch nur ein 3000 Liter Teich vorhanden. Also ein riesen Teil.
Jetzt hat der Teich 13.000 Liter und irgendwie ist er noch zu klein, aber je mehr Teich, desto weniger Rasenmäh.

Überleg es dir mal.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## DocFugu (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

UPDATE:
Fertig (erstmal)









			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> finde die Ecke schön


Danke sehr  



			
				Klausile schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum du meinst keinen Platz für"mehr" zu haben verstehe ich nicht.[...]Überleg es dir mal


Bin schon dabei, mal schauen was sich da machen lässt 
Kostet ja auch paar Euros, außerdem ist unsere Lage in einem Schieferhang!
Für das kleine Loch habe ich mit Spitzhacke und Schaufel 3 Stunden mit 2 Mann gebraucht :


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nabend allerseits*

Sone Schaufel hatte ich auch mal


----------

